# Roof rack kits



## elferoz777 (Oct 6, 2013)

HI all,

I drive a mazda 3 now and am looking for some decent roof racks to chuck a three meter kayak on.

I spoke to a local "supplier" and they stated I need some form of fitting kit, then the racks then the holders for the actual kayak. Total cost on nearly $ 1000 so I didn't follow that lead.

That is nearly a deposit of a decent second hand boat!

Is any one able to point me in the right direction to get a full rack set up for the yak?

A ute would be much easier however having a few kids hasn't helped my cause with respect to the cars I now have to buy.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Absolute garbage, he's trying to take you for a ride. You need basic racks, that's it. Stick with a good brand like rhino, Rola or Thule. For instance:
http://www.rhinorack.com.au/vehicles/mazda/123/mazda-3


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

bertros said:


> Building on Scater's good advice, you'll also get on just fine putting your yak upside down on top of the roof. A bit of $2 pool noodle can be used for padding and prevent any damage.


Yep...they are both right...pool noodles are your friend


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't rule out gumtree or eBay for bargains. Might be able to pick up a set for under $100. Depending on the design of the yak you might be able to throw it upside down on the racks without any cradles or holders etc.

Marty


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Also check out car wreckers for racks from cars written off, with racks still OK.


----------

